

A Jarvis-like AI for your apps, drones, robots [video] - psygnisfive
http://www.languagengine.co/

======
tel
Is there a goal to add speech processing atop this?

~~~
psygnisfive
Since most (all?) devices now have speech recognition built in, this'll plug
into those easily. I'm also going to let developers plug their own in if they
have better stuff than Google etc

~~~
tel
You could use your parser as a language model to improve recognition along the
lines of things that would actually parse correctly, I suppose. That's
probably much of a micro-optimization, though.

------
maheshcr
Not sure how but I almost thought this engine would recognise speech and carry
out actions.

The demo is nice. That said, SQL Server had a language processing plugin which
could translate normal text to a SQL query, this was back in the days.

Which languages do you support?

~~~
psygnisfive
Speech processing is a secondary issue. Others are working on it, and it's
basically a solved problem for the most part.

I don't know about SQL's natural language support, so I won't comment.

As for languages, the technology is independent of particular languages, so
you can in principle add modules for, say, core Mandarin vocabulary, and then
write your apps for Mandarin. I only speak English, however, so I can only add
core vocab for that. :\

------
LukeB_UK
Any update in it's availability? It says late 2014 but nothing else.

~~~
psygnisfive
What? I don't know what you're talking about. ::whistles innocently::

Getting it to a state, even the minimal one, where it's ready for launch has
taken slightly longer than expected. :(

Right now I'm reworking the API a little bit. I realized that the means of
specifying new vocabulary for it was not at all friendly for coders who don't
have lots of type theory background. I have a new way of doing this that I
think will work, and it'll be up hopefully within a few weeks.

~~~
benmcnelly
Do you have any examples of the new API direction yet?

~~~
psygnisfive
I'm working to make it so that there's basically no real API for the
vocabulary at all, you just use a little widget on the site to specify exactly
the relevant functionality your app supports, and how the word realizes that,
with nice visual linkages. LE will then pull that info into the logical
formalism. No API needed, just some clicks.

Ideally, it should be so simple that I can make a 2 minute video of it and by
the end, you'll think "well that was obvious", as opposed to "ugh now I have
to learn type theory? ffs"

I did a dopey little sketch on of the idea, fwiw
[https://twitter.com/psygnisfive/status/558287230662615040](https://twitter.com/psygnisfive/status/558287230662615040)

------
enoshben
Nice. What are your ambitions with this project?

~~~
psygnisfive
I wrote a blog post sort of explaining it all
[http://www.languagengine.co/blog/you-must-be-
nuts/](http://www.languagengine.co/blog/you-must-be-nuts/)

------
mpnordland
Is this a local server or is a remote service?

~~~
psygnisfive
The bulk of it will be in the cloud. Aside from letting me make improvements
that then get reflected in all apps LE is embedded in without updates to them,
it also lets developers add new vocabulary and conversation patterns that they
missed before, so that they can actually make their app's AI better without
users having to update.

There are also interesting possibilities of cross-pollinating apps, so that as
more developers use LE, its out-of-the-box capabilities grow. There's no
reason, for instance, that developers should be re-inventing the wheel each
time someone builds an app or a robot or whatever. Imagine if every human was
born with the cumulative knowledge and skills of all previous humans. Now
imagine you can do that with AI.

------
suyash
Do you really call this a game changer AI app? I've hacked up much more
powerful script for bash and OSX doing way complicated operations.

~~~
cfontes
mind sharing it?

~~~
wildpeaks
You might like Hubot: [https://hubot.github.com/](https://hubot.github.com/)

